# 熱血もやり過ぎるとしんどい



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
I don't think I understand the nexus between the phrases.
『北斗の拳』は原作が面白いのはもちろんだとしても、自分でも『北斗の拳』の仕事になるとどうしてこんなに夢中になれるのか、不思議ですよね。たぶんああい
う世界を舞台にして、そのなかでケンシロウたちが動くという物語の内容がね、自分のなかにあるものとピ夕りだと思うんですよ。
*ただ熱血もやり過ぎるとしんどいというか、ケンがいつも燃えてばかりいると ・・・・・・ ちょっとね (笑)。*
I believe he talks: "Maybe I can say it's painful to _put heart_ and soul _into my work too much _[devote himself completely to draw characters]. If Ken is always on fire [doing the same thing] it's a bit..." I don't know it's a _syllogism (Ken is really tired). What you think about this last phrase?
Thank you very much.
_


----------



## zlhndbfy

OK, so the first two sentences say that he likes to work on Hokuto
because he can somehow empathize with the story.

What the last sentence is saying is:
"But you can't always be so passionate about everything. 
Ken is always so intense, and ... (sometimes I can't keep up with him). LOL."

The phrase in the parens is not explicitly stated in the original sentence,
but it's a Japanese way of not explicitly saying (and let listeners/readers guess)
something not really nice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> * ちょっとね (笑)。*


This one? It's describing the writer's hesitation.

Haven't you heard of 熱血？ It's the word describing the manga style of a man's world as you can see in Hokuto, Sakigake Otokojyuku, etc. I guess you know it roughly.


I think that Hara Tetsuo is speaking about his work and says that if doing 熱血 in his work too much (yes), that would make readers tired (or bored),...

You know, with ちょっとね, he wants to say something negative or a bad effect that 熱血 could bring about. But he's trying not to say it straightforwardly. I'd say "that won't be a good thing very much".


----------



## Kenshiromusou

zlhndbfy said:


> OK, so the first two sentences say that he likes to work on Hokuto
> because he can somehow empathize with the story.
> 
> What the last sentence is saying is:
> "But you can't always be so passionate about everything.
> Ken is always so intense, and ... (sometimes I can't keep up with him). LOL."
> 
> The phrase in the parens is not explicitly stated in the original sentence,
> but it's a Japanese way of not explicitly saying (and let listeners/readers guess)
> something not really nice.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Zlhndbfy, thank you very much.

Since he said: "仕事になるとどうしてこんなに夢中になれるのか" before. I thought this "熱血もやり過ぎる" was something like "一生懸命に描き過ぎる is fatiguing", because I can't figure out why people would not like if he draws passionately everytime.
So, you think the logic is:
"But you can't always be so passionate about everything. (because it' would be exhaustive?)";
"When Ken is always on fire, I can't keep up with him" ?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> This one? It's describing the writer's hesitation.
> 
> Haven't you heard of 熱血？ It's the word describing the manga style of a man's world as you can see in Hokuto, Sakigake Otokojyuku, etc. I guess you know it roughly.
> 
> 
> I think that Hara Tetsuo is speaking about his work and says that if doing 熱血 in his work too much (yes), that would make readers tired (or bored),...
> 
> You know, with ちょっとね, he wants to say something negative or a bad effect that 熱血 could bring about. But he's trying not to say it straightforwardly. I'd say "that won't be a good thing very much".


Thank you very much. Here, Masami Suda, chief animator is talking about Hokuto conversion to anime.
I think I don't understand しんどい acceptions. I don't understand how you and my sensei infer that "readers/espectator will be bored". Maybe the acception 安心させないさま says with excessive 熱血, espectators could not relax, staying alert while full episode duration. Is it?
Despite he says before "仕事になるとどうしてこんなに夢中になれるのか", you think he talks about 熱血 style and not about himself?
"To make 熱血 everytime would make spectators tired (熱血 is not a thing to make eveytime), So, if Ken does it everytime, it makes spectators bored"?
Thank you very much.


----------



## sleepy24

How about this?

_If you are too much into doing the hot-blooded stuff, things get tough, in a way... If Ken is always on fire, it's a bit...(laugh)._

The しんどい ("things get tough") bit is ambiguous.
It may mean that the audience (including Suda himself) can't keep up with the Hokuto world.
It may mean that it gets fatiguing for Suda.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

sleepy24 said:


> How about this?
> 
> _If you are too much into doing the hot-blooded stuff, things get tough, in a way... If Ken is always on fire, it's a bit...(laugh)._
> 
> The しんどい ("things get tough") bit is ambiguous.
> It may mean that the audience (including Suda himself) can't keep up with the Hokuto world.
> It may mean that it gets fatiguing for Suda.


Thank you very much. At first glance, I infered it was hard for Suda. My sensei, Japanese woman that knows nothing about anime/mangas, said the same thing our friend Frequency thought (that would make spectators tired (or bored). Surely, it's a dubious sentence. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> could not relax, staying alert while full episode duration. Is it?
> "仕事になるとどうしてこんなに夢中になれるのか", you think he talks about 熱血 style and not about himself?
> So, if Ken does it everytime, it makes spectators bored"?



Yes and yes. Good!
自分でも『北斗の拳』の仕事になるとどうしてこんなに夢中になれるのか、不思議ですよね。
This is the topic/theme, and other passages are his reasons. But the last しんどい one is a problem he supposes.

Kenshiro always fights against* crazy fat guys and rivals using his full energy and spirit, as you know. He's doing it all the time, all the time, all the time..don't you kenshiromusou get tired to see him? The animator is mentioning what kind of effect too much 熱血 style gives to the work, yes.

Is he also pointing to mannerism? Yes, I feel it slightly. Therefore, しんどい and the line can suggest tiredness and boredom as a whole.

*Corrected


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Yes and yes. Good!
> 自分でも『北斗の拳』の仕事になるとどうしてこんなに夢中になれるのか、不思議ですよね。
> This is the topic/theme, and other passages are his reasons. But the last しんどい one is a problem he supposes.
> 
> Kenshiro always fights with crazy fat guys and rivals using his full energy and spirit, as you know. He's doing it all the time, all the time, all the time..don't you kenshiromusou get tired to see him? The animator is mentioning what kind of effect too much 熱血 style gives to the work, yes.
> 
> Is he also pointing to mannerism? Yes, I feel it slightly. Therefore, しんどい and the line can suggest tiredness and boredom as a whole.


ありがとうございました。


----------

